# Entitled to rent allowance?



## mmck (30 Aug 2008)

My boyfriend and I live in an apartment belonging to my mother. I am a student with a parttime job and my mother helps me a little with money. My boyfriend is unemployed and claiming jobseekers benefit at the moment. He can't afford to pay my mum rent at the moment and wants to get rent allowance. Im wondering if this will be allowed since he lives with me. My family would be fairly well off but obviously they cannot support him and he needs to pay 150 euro a week to her. If he was to apply for rent allowance would the fact that it's my mothers apartment and I'm here affect it? No idea if they would give it to him or not so any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Aug 2008)

You may get some info on www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## mmck (30 Aug 2008)

i had a look on that but could not figure out what the situation is when i am not on any benefits and we're living together


----------



## gipimann (31 Aug 2008)

The highest rent limit for a single person (in non-shared accommodation) is 130 euro per week (in Dublin & Wicklow), it's lower in other counties. I presume the 150 euro pw you mentioned doesn't cover your rent as well?.   The limit is higher for a couple, but you may not be eligible as you are a student.  

The best thing to do is for your boyfriend to make an application for Rent Supplement with the local CWO.


----------



## csirl (1 Sep 2008)

> My boyfriend is unemployed and claiming jobseekers benefit at the moment.


 
May not be worth the hastle of the paperwork etc. considering that, in spite of the slowdown in the economy, getting a job quite quickly should not be a problem for him.


----------



## amyp.... (1 Sep 2008)

em hun y dnt u tell ur boyfrind to get up an get a job for gods sake,,there ppl around this country bareley gettin by every day of the week n ur sitten there askin if hes entitled to ra...get a grip on yourselves..im struglin to get by im raising 2 kids all alone n wrk n i still cant aford anything because im nt entitled to much ra at all..makes me sick that u lien in ur mas apt askin can he get it,,,n ur answer to that question is no of course he wnt get it if hes liven wit u once its someone in the familys property u haven a chance..hop u get ur fella to grow up n take responability u 2 have no need to sponge,,,


----------



## amyp.... (1 Sep 2008)

y dnt u tell ur boyfriend to get a job luv,,ppl in this country strugglin to get by everyday n ur askin if ur lazy fella can get ra,,get a grip,,im single mother of 2 n i dnt get it i wrk very hard n i struggle so much,,im sure u dnt know wat broke is until u have absolutley nuttin..u have my temper boilin here,,,and your answer to the question  is no,because its ur mas gaff he will never get it...hope u put him in his place n tell um to et out an start looking for a job,,it aint the easiest but it can be dun..


----------



## micmclo (1 Sep 2008)

amyp.... said:


> em hun y dnt u tell ur boyfrind to get up an get a job for gods sake,,there ppl around this country bareley gettin by every day of the week n ur sitten there askin if hes entitled to ra...get a grip on yourselves..im struglin to get by im raising 2 kids all alone n wrk n i still cant aford anything because im nt entitled to much ra at all..makes me sick that u lien in ur mas apt askin can he get it,,,n ur answer to that question is no of course he wnt get it if hes liven wit u once its someone in the familys property u haven a chance..hop u get ur fella to grow up n take responability u 2 have no need to sponge,,,


 
Adult literacy course might be what you need


----------



## John joe (1 Sep 2008)

micmclo said:


> Adult literacy course might be what you need


 
he he... What a bit of ranting on. She get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning. lol


----------

